# lifechat ZX-6000 usb plug in



## Hexe (Oct 25, 2008)

OK so I bought a this headset online, and well it didnt come with the USB plug in that goes to the computer, I looked on google and ebay, i see the headset but not the plug in, if it all possible could someone help me find the usb, or a alternative usb that I can use. idk a thing about computers really, but just thought I'd ask. yea I bought this thing new, and well I got ripped off I guess.


----------

